# shimano lucanus and daiwa bayrubber jigs



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

hi,

have any of you guys tried them out yet?.i have bought a few from mo last weekend and receive them today after a few days of forgetting to drop into the local post office..
on first impression on lucanus.........awesome/weird looking jigs with small hooks but review on web and youtube seems great.
on bayrubber.........roundy looking jig with decent hooks but have no replacement skirts.will be looking foward to give them a go out on yak and also boat whenever i can.will also head down to bcf to get more of lucanus jig after work tomorrow............just the looks of it makes me wants more???.


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

i used the lucanus' and the octo snipers without success so far but im sure in snapper season they will get a work out


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

absolute duds...spiced em with squidgee sauce...you name it......so i got conned at the tackle shop into buying another one!


----------



## DantheFishoMan (Apr 16, 2009)

I used the lucanis jigs last snapper season and they worked a treat. There pre rigges with circle hooks so I rigged two of my baits rods up with them (each time I went out) and just left them in the holders, no sent, no bait. The motion of the boat caused them them to jig up and down and as a result they got smashed constantly. 
I took my brother out at one stage and landed him his first snapper 6.5kg's on a lucannis jig.

I cant wait for this season to try them on the YAK. I think they'll work a treat using the same process.

Dan


----------



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

awesome respond,currently own 3 60g lucanus jigs............plan to use it on my viper/3500hd combo and 4 bayrubber 30-45g for the magnum butt/2500r combo.wait all for my tea tree report!!!.


----------



## DantheFishoMan (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah I think they'll be deadly for yakers!

Stick the rod in the holder, bring the jigs up 1mtr of the bottom and just paddle along drinking a coffee HAHAHAH

Last season I was out in my mates boat most of the time and he has a color lowrance sounder with a 5" screen. We would often sit there looking at the jigs bouncing up and down on the screen watching fish come up to investigate and then eat the jigs. Its a lazy way to fish but very effective! We would have them in holders as a replacment bait outfit and then flick plastics around while we waited!

Dan


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

awesomely effective jigs.... just very easy..and expensive..to lose


----------



## DantheFishoMan (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah I have to agree with the expensive part!!! I lost two in the space of 10mins when the boat moved around, there goes 40 bucks.

I have caught snapper on soft plastics in much the same way though, albeit unintentionally when rods were left in holders.

Dan


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Great for snapper!!
They work really well!!


----------



## theBlueHunter (Jul 25, 2008)

what's your favourite colour?


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Biggera Yakker said:


> Great for snapper!!


Also for lazy fishermen. I'll be hanging two of these out while shark fishing this summer.


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Guys, in a recent modern fishing magazine they suggested using the lucanus lure as the weight on a double paternoster rig, and raising the lure just off the bottom. Also try using a SP on the top bait hook, instead of bait.

not long now.....

Pete R.


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

topgunpete said:


> in a recent modern fishing magazine they suggested using the lucanus lure as the weight on a double paternoster rig, and raising the lure just off the bottom. Also try using a SP on the top bait hook, instead of bait.


That does sound like a great idea, covers lots of bases. I was under the impression you were only allowed to use 2 'hooks' per line though..does this change offshore? guess iy must if a fishimh mag is promotimg this method


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

just checked the regulations for Vic, correct only 2 hooks per line - that rules out the double paternoster rig for Victorians.

cheers

pete r.


----------

